# Tank and Compatible Species



## -zach- (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey all, 

I'm very new to this bulletin (first post!), and I'm pretty much a noob when it comes to owning and caring for fish. I think they're interesting and colorful and am ready to take the responsibilities to care for them. 

I plan on buying this aquarium:
http://www.hammacher.com/publish/72...m_ite=Hammacher+Schlemmer+logo&cm_cat=1414665

and this Electric Blue Crayfish: 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1641

For starters I plan on getting a fine gravel for the crayfish and some plastic plants and probably a cave/rock for hiding. 

Are there any species of (some colorful) smaller fish that I could have that swim above the crayfish that are compatible with eachother? Do I need to buy something like tank cleaning fish or anything else?

Basically the other fish are fitting around the aquarium and the crayfish. If it comes to it, I'd rather have that aquarium and the crayfish than that aquarium and other fish (but not the crayfish). So basically, fish that will fit in that aquarium and won't bother/be bothered by the crayfish.

For those of you who didn't click on the links, 

one is for a self-filtering fishbowl aquarium (30L)

and the other is for a cobalt blue crayfish.

Thanks and hopefully good answers are to come.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard, Zack.:wave:


-zach- said:


> Are there any species of (some colorful) smaller fish that I could have that swim above the crayfish that are compatible with eachother? Do I need to buy something like tank cleaning fish or anything else?


No fish should live in the tank with a crayfish.:blink: Crayfish will attack small fish and even devour them. They are also known to attack larger species.
There isn't a single invertebrate that can clean a fish except in marine.

I wouldn't get a fishbowl. It's far too small. A tank of 15 gallons is the minimum size I'd recommend. You need to cycle the tank first before getting new fish. You can start with male platies. I wouldn't recommend getting females as they tend to breed a lot and this can cause a strain to your biological filter.

If you have any more questions, feel free.:brow:
Good luck.


----------



## -zach- (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh Man!!! You have to admit that the crayfish looks really cool when it's blue like that.

Not trying to be pressing, but I have a friend who has the crayfish and 2 Bala sharks in a 10 gallon tank and they are doing fine.

My friend says:


> they have gotten in some scuffles but theyve been in the same tank for a month and nobody has died


so, what do i do? Do I take a chance? Or will it make the fish totally miserable?


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

-zach- said:


> so, what do i do? Do I take a chance? Or will it make the fish totally miserable?


If you've already made up your mind you don't have to come here for approval. He gave you very helpful and accurate advice, but if you're determined to do it, you're going to do it. I doubt many people on this forum will stray from Blue's advice... :roll:


----------



## -zach- (Dec 4, 2006)

I was asking if it was a really bad thing... 

I won't do it, I'm a complete noob (as you have seen)

and I just wanted to know if it was a bad thing.

Is there a good (easy) set of compatible fish that I can have in this aquarium?

http://www.hammacher.com/publish/72...m_ite=Hammacher+Schlemmer+logo&cm_cat=1414665


----------



## -zach- (Dec 4, 2006)

unless that aquarium is not sufficient for easy to keep fish


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

-zach- said:


> Oh Man!!! You have to admit that the crayfish looks really cool when it's blue like that.


I do agree that it looks cool but its attitude is something to consider.


> Not trying to be pressing, but I have a friend who has the crayfish and 2 Bala sharks in a 10 gallon tank and they are doing fine.


No 2 balas should live in a 10 gallons.:blink: 2 alone is not recommended and they grow to 12 inches max. They are shoalers and very skittish so they are prone to injuring themselves. 2 will need 75 gallons size of tank alone.


> so, what do i do? Do I take a chance? Or will it make the fish totally miserable?


You can keep a crayfish but you won't have any fish in it.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

The bala sharks in your friends tank are fast swimmers, plus they are probably contained in a large tank. The bowl you want is too small for fish and a crayfish together. I would probably just go with a betta or make it a RCS (Red Cherry Shrimp) bowl.


----------



## -zach- (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks for all the help guys, i feel much more educated making my decision


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

-zach- said:


> thanks for all the help guys, i feel much more educated making my decision


Zach, if you have more questions, feel free to spill them as the members here will readily help you.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

you could do JUST the crayfish in the bowl...if you had your heart set on it that is.


----------



## RubberFrog (Nov 30, 2006)

-zach- said:


> I was asking if it was a really bad thing...


Yes. It is a really bad thing to do. More specifically, it's cruel.

The description of the crayfish clearly states (twice!) that it needs a minimum of 20 gallons. That fish bowl is only 8 gallons.

That crayfish is growing to grow way too big to even comfortably move around in that tank.

As far as your buddies tank, I'll bet those little bala sharks look great in a ten gallon for now. What about when they are a foot long?

Fish are real live animals and they should be treated the same way a dog or cat would be treated. Puppies look cute in a shoe box at Christmas but we all know they are going to grow and need a lot more room. Same thing with that cray fish and the bala sharks.

Save a few more bucks and get a bigger tank and then you can keep cool fish.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

RubberFrog said:


> Save a few more bucks and get a bigger tank and then you can keep cool fish.


The good news is the $180 charged for that cool looking <10 gallon tank can actually buy a pretty nice 55-75 tank with stand if you shop carefully. You probably don't want to devote that much space to the fish if you were looking at a smaller tank like that, but that still leaves a lot of tank options that would be available to you!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I can also give you some other advice, sorry it took so long for me to get here. I'm having pc issues :-( 
That tank you chose... I will advise finding a different tank! Those tanks are nasty to clean and take care of. I know first hand... we kept one set up as a display tank in the store for about a year before we finally took it down because it was too much work. If you want that tank, some things to consider:
Cold water or tropical fish? There is no way to "hide" a heater in a tank that size and shape, and scraping glass around a heater can be a challenge. Without a heater, the fish that can stay in a tank that size & shape are limited to white clouds and danios. The filtration unit in those tanks is also not very good, it doesn't work well and we had a lot of problems with "breakage" issues. Replacement parts are near impossible to get, and the company isn't very good with "customer service".
At the trade shows for manufacturers/dealers/retailers, I have talked to the guys who make those tanks, and they're not very good business men. They were rude and very difficult to talk to, with "flip" answers to questions I asked.
Round "bowl" types of tanks are cool to look at, but keep in mind you will run into the same problems with care and maintenance in any of them. Because of the shape, it's very difficult to keep them clean and even harder to find fish that can stay in them long term.


----------

